# Beaker+Cinnamon <3



## xxjd93xx (Sep 28, 2008)

They are a perfect couple! They have 3 eggs now! The eggs are 17 day old, 15 days old, and 13 days old. They have eggs every year and have beautiful babies and they both help and are responsible! the also have a button quail egg I through in there to hatch! BTW they are Male: Grey split to pied and Hen: Cinnamon pearl 

Okay that is it! (for now)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on the eggs!  Not long now till they hatch. Will you post photos of the babies and parents?


----------



## xxjd93xx (Sep 28, 2008)

just Cinnamon (hen)










and the both of them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cinnamon is beautiful!!  You've got a lovely looking pair there.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a beautiful Hen!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a pretty pair of 'tiels. Hope to see some photos of the bubs when you are able to get some/when they hatch.


----------



## xxjd93xx (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh...I just noticed in the one picture her one eye is shut.(Poke's carmera)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She's just winking at you.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmm i wonder why u called her cinnamon??  they are beautiful birdies....and i bet their babies will be adorable....don't forget more pics...we loooooove pics here!!!


----------



## xxjd93xx (Sep 28, 2008)

*The first of this clutch*

It hatched! 2 points for me! HURRAY!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL...I liked Sue's comment!  They are beautiful - the hen is really pretty!! I can't wait to see baby pics!!!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

what a lovely hen!!.. the boy is pretty too.. but cinnamon is WOW!!..

you´ll get very pretty babies from them...


----------



## xxjd93xx (Sep 28, 2008)

I got 2 grey pied and a pearl from the last clutch!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If you got a pearl from the last clutch that means your male is split to Pearl as well as pied. With the pairing of a Gray/Pied male and a Cinnamon Pearl female. You would only get Gray and Pied babies but all the males would be split to cinnamon and Pearl. The only way to get any Visual pearls is if the male carries the gene too! Congrats! That's nice!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

just what I was going to add... how cool!!... let´s see what these babies are now..


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

where's the baby pics I love baby your hen is abeauty she is really the colour of cinnimon isn't she gorgous.


----------

